# Nearly there



## sandy16 (Aug 14, 2010)

Were one stop further, hopefully complete on house on 17th June 2011, medicals done just waiting for them to come back to us, been selected from EOI, received EOI paper work when we have medicals we can then send for Invitation to apply and hopefully if it all works out, he starts his job start in Christchurch for the 18th July.

Been a long time waiting.


----------



## Stephyj (May 14, 2011)

Fingers and toes everything crossed it all goes well and good luck for a fab future ahead of you.


----------



## sandy16 (Aug 14, 2010)

Stephyj said:


> Fingers and toes everything crossed it all goes well and good luck for a fab future ahead of you.


Thank you, ive got a bottle of bubbly waiting.


----------



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

sandy16 said:


> Were one stop further, hopefully complete on house on 17th June 2011, medicals done just waiting for them to come back to us, been selected from EOI, received EOI paper work when we have medicals we can then send for Invitation to apply and hopefully if it all works out, he starts his job start in Christchurch for the 18th July.
> 
> Been a long time waiting.


Hi Sandy,
Our paperwork is being looked over now, this was submitted on the 20th April. My husband's job started on the 30th May, but we are still here in the UK and I don't think we will get out to NZ by even the end of June. The process has taken a little longer than we thought.
Dawn


----------

